# New Font Issues



## alosenster (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone explain why fonts other than stock or roboto result in boxes being substituted for letters in the app drawer and certain apps?


----------



## ardeleon09 (Aug 13, 2011)

It has to do with some characters not being part of the font. In my calculator app I don't have a multiply symbol instead it's some type of icon which I found out is in the font package.

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## alosenster (Sep 1, 2011)

No, can't be that. It's actual letters not showing up. Like the names of apps.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

alosenster said:


> Can anyone explain why fonts other than stock or roboto result in boxes being substituted for letters in the app drawer and certain apps?


Have the same bug. Unloaded the font for now.


----------

